# Introducing new /different breed of sheep



## ancient (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but since I've been raising goats and sheep I've started off with a small breeding group and while occasionally switching out the males just let them grow their flocks at their own pace. I've never added ewes or lambs(or does or kids). Anyway I've been wanting Jacob sheep for a long time and finally have the opportunity to get a twin ewe lamb pair. Right now I have Clun Forest.  I have the 2 rams separate . For my Ewes I have one pregnant , one with a 2week old ram lamb and one without lambs. Can these 2 breeds be kept together? I know id have to keep an eye on them and have a small seperate house for the lambs to be locked in at night but was hoping they could share the same field/pen.
Any thoughts???


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Apr 12, 2021)

G'day Ancient, I assume the Clunes are poll? With Jacobs its about the horns ? How heritable is the horn factor? Are the two current rams both Cluns? Interestinfg question...T.O.R.


----------



## ancient (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the reply. The Cluns are polled. I was wondering about the horn dilemma . I know my Clun Ewes are very sweet and easygoing and don't headbutt push around each other and I keep my 2 rams separate from the ewes. The jacob lambs are just weaned so I don't think their size(and horn size will be a problem towards the Cluns. I did have a goat doe living with them for a few months last year with no problems. I guess all I can do is try it out and see from there


----------



## kamdenb436 (Apr 13, 2021)

ancient said:


> I'm not sure if this is the place to post this but since I've been raising goats and sheep I've started off with a small breeding group and while occasionally switching out the males just let them grow their flocks at their own pace. I've never added ewes or lambs(or does or kids). Anyway I've been wanting Jacob sheep for a long time and finally have the opportunity to get a twin ewe lamb pair. Right now I have Clun Forest.  I have the 2 rams separate . For my Ewes I have one pregnant , one with a 2week old ram lamb and one without lambs. Can these 2 breeds be kept together? I know id have to keep an eye on them and have a small seperate house for the lambs to be locked in at night but was hoping they could share the same field/pen.
> Any thoughts???


I think you would be fine putting them in together. All sheep will fight, they will need to establish a pecking order. All I would be worried about would be for the lamb's sake, although they are ewe lambs the baby lambs will still be quite a bit smaller. 
Once they are with each other for a few weeks, you won't have much fighting. 
Hope your lambs and ewes get along great!! I love Jacob sheep


----------



## ancient (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks 🙂 although it looks like things have gotten interesting. So I put a deposit already since I was too busy to pick them up last weekend since it's quite a distance to get them. She had an ad saying twin ewe lambs  lots of pictures of the flock, mom's,rams,babies. I know they are hard to get out here so I didn't think to ask how old they were. I texted her the other day to ask as I didn't know if these could possibly be  bottle babies(which would be fine by me). She says 18 months! Lol, that's not a lamb anymore! So now Im debating whether I should see if she will give me my deposit back or get them and see how it goes


----------

